# Deleting muffler



## bayer (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, I m not American


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

what language was that written in?


----------



## Mikes12985 (May 27, 2006)

enjracing said:


> what language was that written in?


:agree .....wtf were u trying to say there buddy???:lol:


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bayer (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, dont better come to t´his forum if you are nt American!
Dont worry, I wont come anymore, Thank You for your understanding.


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

We're all just teasing  



The muffler delete is a pretty cheap way to go to get sound. It is a little too loud for some people, but others say it's the best mod for the money. Some complain about hearing pops on decel...I'm going to get it done for my next mod and see for myself. My car is not my daily driver so I don't think it will be an issue. If I don't like it, it was only $75 anyway. Hope that helps!



I know how you feel. I was recently in Mexico and said "I have a bathroom", instead of "Where is the bathroom". You've never seen people laugh harder!


----------



## bayer (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for reply.
Actually I ´m not scared of the loud sound.
I just want to be sure that does nt decrease power.


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

It has catalytic converters on it, so taking the mufflers off I don't think will do much of anything to the powerband really.


----------

